# Grizz Alley Fresno,Ca. Swap/Show/Ride



## keith kodish (May 7, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/events/2298030307107053/?ti=cl

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (May 7, 2019)

Been awhile since we've had the Simonian Farms swap/ride in NorCal. Cmon down for the innaugural event!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Viewmaster (May 15, 2019)

Im gonna try and get off work early, to make it down. Im stoked that Fresno can maybe start sumthin' good...

-e


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 15, 2019)

Woooooohooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 18, 2019)

Weather is kind of iffy right now.....I'll see in the morning.


----------

